# Staurogyne repens carpet



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

id say it might be a bit large. perhaps use e. belem? can be a pain to clean up, but you dont really need to trim it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think it'll be too large at all.

I use it regularly in small tanks. Here's how it looked in my Ebi:


























As long as you keep it a bit more trimmed than I did, it can look terrific.

But there are better options. The Elatines are great and you should consider them.


----------

